# Can I walk on the roof to clean it?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

We have a 2002 A class Hymer. Is it possible to walk on the roof without damaging it for cleaning purposes?


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 
Give the dealer a ring or Hymer UK direct, I would think that the owners manual should tell you the roof loading weight ? which may help, the other thing is get a long brush and do it from either side ?

Brian


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Hi There,

A good question! Last year before heading for Spain, I installed extra checkerplate to the forward section of the roof to accommodate kayaks. There was already some checkerplate to the rear near the ladder and roofbox. It seems that only the rear section of the roof is strengthened to accommodate one tramping around up there......witnessed now by the slight sag in the forward section. It's neither critical nor terminal but annoying every time I look out an upstairs window!! 

I park near trees so I frequently need to get all the goo and resin off. I go to the local Shell station and use a step-ladder and their pressure washer. Piece of cake (wear wellies and a raincoat!) if a bit messy. If you must get up there, remember that the roof will be strongest at the edges.

Cheers,

Philip


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Walking on roof*

I decided not to. Partly because I'm....well, heavyish.....!!! but also because I don't want to chance it. The last 6 foot of my roof has checkerplate on, so I use a long soft broom with a sponge tied to the head to do the next 8 ft, then a stepladder from each side. You can do the bit round the rooflight from inside, by winding it up, and standing on a short stepladder. I must admit, it's not my favourite job, but as I'm gradually working my way round with the yacht polish, it's getting easier ! :lol:

It did occur to me that one could use a scaffold board to spread the weight on to the edges (mine's a '98, so the middle bit is flat), but think it would probably scratch the paint.

Never mind, summer's coming - less green yuck to clean off !

Smick


----------



## 97713 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello, I'm from Germany and worked for Hymer myself over 5 years! It's no problem to walk on the roof, just make sure that you was away hold 10 cm of the Heki roof light and the other roof windows! Otherwise it's no problem, nothing can happen! Sorry for my not-perfect english


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi Borisd0,

We have a Hymer A class, also 2002, and I have been on the roof many times. My only advice would be to wear knee pads. The first time I crawled about up there I left a few knee shaped impressions.

Raymond


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Maybe recent Hymers are not so walkonable*

I used to have a 1990 Hymer 694 and was told that walking anywhere on the roof was perfectly ok - and I did so without causing damage.

However I have just taken delivery of a 2006 Hymer B674 and the manual has dire warnings not to walk on the roof except where load-bearing aluminium decking is installed. The manual is full of dire safety warning, so many you get fed up reading them, so maybe it would be safe to walk up there, but I think I would use load-spreading boards of some sort.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I know exactly what would happen if I walked on mine or anyone elses.


----------

